# Bild "verschwommen" auf Notebook



## MC-René (12. November 2008)

Hallo!

Habe ein Notebook mit TFT Bildschirm; die native Auflösung lt. Hersteller ist 1400x1050...

Bei dieser Auflösung ist jedoch die Schrift und auch die Symbole so klein dass ich selbst mit ner Lupe nix sehe...

Bei allen anderen (geringeren) Auflösungen ist das Bild (vor allem der Text) "verschwommen".

Erst mit 800*600 bzw. 640*480 gehts mit dem lesen, aber dann gibts Probleme mit der Größe der Symbole usw.

An nem ext. Monitor ist alles i.O.; GraKa schließe ich aus...

Denke es ist "nur" ne Einstellung irgendwo!?

Ach ja: Aktuelle ATI Treiber sind drauf!


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. November 2008)

Wenn du einen LCD Bildschirm nicht mit der nativen Auflösung betreibst ist es normal dass das Bild verschwommen wirkt. Es wird am Ende immernoch von zB 1024x768 auf 1400x1050 "gezogen".

Ich denke da wird auch Cleartype nicht wirklich helfen, das einzige wass ich raten kann ist ihn mit der nativen Auflösung zu betreiben, und zB ein Windowstheme mit größerer Schrift zu wählen. Im Browser zB kann man ja auch die Schriftgröße eine Nummer größer einstellen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (17. November 2008)

evtl hat auch der Bildschrim nen Fehler (hatte ich auch mal) bzw es ist n Wackelkontakt.
hab das NB aufgeschraubt und den stecker vom Display gezogen, und etwas sauber gemacht, wieder eingesteckt und alles war wieder wunderbar.

Grundvorausetzung für ein klares Bild ist natürlich (wie bereits von Herrn Späth erwähnt) die native Auflösung des Display zu wählen.


----------

